# Skid steer rear window



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I had to climb out the back window on my NH 885. So, how do I go about getting it back in.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

whoa, whoa whoa..... you cant post that with out the juicy deats......


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

I wish I had something good. But I was just moving the machine. It quit dead in it's tracks. The front door won't open if you have the bucket raised. Would not restart...and I didn't have my cell phone. Out the back I went. I have no idea why it quit, but it runs now.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

I think you take off the metal surround that holds on the rubber around the glass, then put the window and rubber in, and put the metal surround back in. Yours might be different, idk. One time we turned it on and got out, but the door was locked, so we were locked out, we had to take the window out and crawl in through the back.


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

Not sure how New Holland is but on a Bobcat it's best to have 2 people and a pair of window suction cups from Harbor Freight. I put the rubber gasket in place. Lube the gasket with Armor All or Son of a Gun. Have 1 person in the machine with suction cup on window holding into place. Using force and a heavy curved pick tool (not sure what it is called - screwdriver handle with 90 degree curved pick end - Sears has these). Use the pick tool to carefully feed the lip of the gasket over the window. Works best to start with a corner of the window. Use lots of Armor All and cuss a little.


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Snowzilla;872650 said:


> Not sure how New Holland is but on a Bobcat it's best to have 2 people and a pair of window suction cups from Harbor Freight. I put the rubber gasket in place. Lube the gasket with Armor All or Son of a Gun. Have 1 person in the machine with suction cup on window holding into place. Using force and a heavy curved pick tool (not sure what it is called - screwdriver handle with 90 degree curved pick end - Sears has these). Use the pick tool to carefully feed the lip of the gasket over the window. Works best to start with a corner of the window. Use lots of Armor All and cuss a little.


Those last three words are the most important thing out of all of that post. Seems to me like it makes things that much easier to deal with, gets that added emotion to insure the job was done right.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone for all the help and tips. It's just gonna be a suck job.


----------



## NorthDakota (Oct 11, 2008)

Does New Holland have the hydraulic release knob in the cab to lower the arms? Bobcat I know does...not sure if this just on the new machine or what? Just curious?


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Run some thin wire or paino wire around the window gasket them spray it with lube. Than pull the wire holding one side the wire will run the gasket back into place. Just go very slow.


----------



## The mayor (Oct 31, 2005)

We got it back in. What a pain.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

The thought of getting stuck in one always freaks me out. When I was shopping for a skid I hated the overhead door of the JD's because of head room when getting in and it closed rough, but now I see the point and I wish my case was that configuration.


----------



## donzi82 (Nov 27, 2009)

Trick I learned is to use nylon parachute cord on the inside lip of the seal all the way around the window. Place the window back in then pull the cord, it will flip the lip of the seal over without wrecking it.


----------

